# Hello everyone!!!



## boodad (Mar 21, 2011)

I am new to haunting just started 2 years ago with small yard stuff . Then caught the fever .Most of my neighbors do very little for halloween but I want to help change this. I AM SO HAPPY I FOUND THIS SITE!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum do you build your own props ????


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum, we'll be glad to help keep your fever going.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. You have found a great place. A bunch of very nice folks that love Halloween and like to share information and help just for the asking. We love to see pictures here too. The only problem is that once you enter here, you can't leave. Have fun.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome. Glad to have you.


----------



## Nail Gelantra (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey im new here too! so yea. ^^ welcome here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## boodad (Mar 21, 2011)

yes i have built 3 coffin poppers ,I am getting ready to start some tombstones and take a shot at a wall popper. I want to thank everyone for the warm welcome!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Boodad! Nice to have you.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Boodad!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome fellow OK haunter. Are you up by Tulsa? I'm in OK City. Great bunch of haunters here. Can't wait to talk to you.


----------

